# H.Clay Glover Co.



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2005)

hey all dug this one yesterday i know this man made cures for dogs i dug a broken mange cure onces  seem i read though were they made hair products to was wondring age of this one it has a shaker spout.thanks for any help all bill


----------



## Caretaker maine (Aug 22, 2005)

here's one that didn't make it, got this one the other day, was looking for the top to glue it together


----------



## David E (Aug 28, 2005)

GLOVERS IMPERIAL
 MANGE MEDICINE CO H. CLAY
 CLOVER CO. NEW YORK

 (base O in Square)
 Bottle by Owens 1911 to 1929
 Amber 6 13/16"x 2 3/8"x 1 5/8"
 See GLOVER (Company Cure, Remedy)

 Dave


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 28, 2005)

I think it's from the 30's or 40's. I have one like that but it has "Glover's Imperial Medicine" ebossed on the front. Nice find.


----------

